# 'Unnamed'



## Matt Havens (3 May 2016)

Just some mosses and a fern I collected nearby..








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (4 May 2016)

That looks great.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 May 2016)

HI Matt, I think you have the Wabi- Kusa bug big time  

Looks fantastic


----------



## Matt Havens (4 May 2016)

For sure I have the bug!

Taking a leaf from your book Roy! Hehe

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (4 May 2016)

Loving it!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Sep 2016)

Hi Matt, Hows things going


----------



## Matt Havens (25 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Matt, Hows things going


Hi Roy!

Unfortunately this did not survive life indoors so I moved it outside but it was too late. It was fun putting it together though and looked great to start with.

I am tempted to do another proper one with my emersed plants. I tried to acclimatize a couple of homemade WK balls and failed so threw them back into the propagator. Have been slowly opening the lids off both of the propagators to try and acclimate the plants a bit more before I try again.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

